# Does the Brahms horn trio remind anyone else of



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

"When Johnny Comes Marching Home Again, Hurrah, Hurrah"?
maybe this is an American obstacle to appreciating this beautiful work


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Not even close. Maybe some rhythmic business which fits the alliteration of the words, but this is why I am completely against setting phrases more like those used in speech therapy to help people remember motifs, themes and tunes from symphonic works.

All that type of usage linked to music is anathema to me, including the damned acronyms most people learn to memorize the lines an spaces of the staff, and known popular song segments as used in ear training as an aide de memoire to securing a particular interval.

They all lead up to this, when you hear the Brahms horn trio, you hear.... 

Shudder


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I assume you mean the last movement? Then no. I can almost see what you mean with the 6/8 and the rising interval to a downbeat - but still no


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

Hardly any similarity.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

OK guess that's a no, then....

I will try to enjoy this trio on its own merits


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

hreichgott said:


> OK guess that's a no, then....
> 
> I will try to enjoy this trio on its own merits


I have four versions of this work. The horn players in each are Dennis Brain, Barry Tuckwell, William Purvis, Stephen Stirling (of the Florestan Trio).

I find them all very good, and not much between any of them, but if I were to choose one it would probably be the version with William Purvis (horn), Daniel Phillips (violin), Richard Goode (piano).


----------

